# my flagship prop for '06: grave grabber.



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

allright, so I stumbled upon this site... and I thought it was pretty neat... I showed it to my wife and she insisted that I -had- to make it. A $10 trip to the metal supermarket and a couple of hours of assembly later, I had the mechanism completed. I added a wig-head with LED eyes diffused by paper and windshield-washer jug lenses topped with a mask...also a dirty shirt from one of last year's props and some creey hands from walmart... I already had a wiper motor (and bracket) from my parts car (an '81 rabbit) and a DC power supply (from a mini-fridge) so the prop cost about $20

Not only did I have new a mechanized prop for this year, but I also bought the stuff to add sound to one prop, and this one was too cool not to add sound to.. I tied it all together with my motion sensor (which is having sensitivity issues it seems) (sound added about $10)

we might add some tufts of hair... but otherwise it's done. I'll have to hide the tape player behind the tombstone.. the powered pc speakers just lay under his armpits.

halloween06 :: gravegrabber1.flv video by vw_nick - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween06/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v480/vw_nick/halloween06/gravegrabber1

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween06/grabber.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween06/grabber3.jpg


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome! What kind of motor are you using? Is that a wiper motor? Looks smaller than a wiper motor, but hard to tell.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah, it's a wiper motor from my '81 rabbit parts car. I'll add that in the desc.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

NickG,

The site you stumbled upon is Kevin242's (he's a HauntForum member)!

That's a great prop. The mask and hands are perfect. Good job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice NickG, I like what you did with the face and the eyes.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Great Job Nick. And thanks for reminding me I need to finish mine.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!!! I am so jealous.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Dang it, you folks have pushed me over the edge. I have just ordered my first 2 wiper motors. I don't even know what I'm going to use them for yet! I'll probably only end up using 1 this season. So little time, not enough money!  BTW, my fiance is probably going to kill me when she finds out. lol


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The thing looks terrible. Outstanding. You did great. 

I remember when I first became a member on this site and found out that one of the members ( scarefx to be specific) was the creator of one of the props I built last year ( the stirring witch). I felt like I was meeting a celebrity. Kevin242 ( the inventor of this prop) will likely chime in and let you know what he thinks of your version of his prop. What a great community we (virtually) live in. 

By the way, this thing will scare the you know what out of a lot of trick or treaters.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

He is fabulous! Want one myself.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

I want one, too! That thing is awesome!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

madmax said:


> BTW I have that same mask but I never use it because of the black hood. I must have had a brain fart because I never thought about putting a burlap hood.....over the black part. That little touch gave that mask a whole new look.


my wife said to take credit for that, but I actually bought it like that from k-mart


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Chiming in...*

Hey Nick, I love it! It really is a fun little prop, the kiddies are gonna go absolutely crazy for him! 
I have mine set up on a motion sensor with a "growl box" (from those Hulk Hands). Also, this year I have him balanced on a flat bearing plate (lazy susan) so he swings back and forth and adds a bit more realistic movement. see link 
Thanks for sharing and enjoy!
I've had several people email me their photos and vids of this prop and it's always great to see them in action. Let me know if any of you GG builders out there have questions, I'm happy to answer them.
Happy haunting,


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very cool!


----------

